# Golf Swing Questions



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a golf swing question that might rattle some heads. Which is more important in the golf swing; Control, Balance, or Timing? Or is one not anymore important than the other? 

Other questions on the golf swing; 
What is Timing? What is control? What is balance? (in the golf swing)

Everyone will have a different idea of what these items might be in the golf swing. I am just curios as to what answers might show up. I don't think there is a wrong or right opinion as to what they mean. 

I am proponent of Earnest Jones (also Manuel de la Torre) golf swing teachings. I have a few of their books, and I tend to enjoy their simplistic teachings on the golf swing. There is a story that Earnest Jones was told by a past PGA president (Horton Smith) that his teachings were too simple, and that he should keep them to himself. The reason being that with such simple teachings, PGA instructors could not sell enough golf instruction to make ends meet. :laugh:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_Jones_(golfer)


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd say control is the most important. Without it how could you have timing or balance?

But I'd go further and say that without drive and ambition, even if it is only to get up in the morning, nothing would be achieved. You have to want something before you will put the effort to actually get it, and if you are not happy with the result it is the ambition to better yourself that will make you strive for more.

Why do those of us who've played for donkey's years, and maybe have been better golfers xx years ago, still turn out to play?


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

that actually the hard question. knowing thats not a fisical question.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Like I posted there are no wrong opinions. Each golfer will understand different components of the swing differently from other golfers. I am of the opinion that balance is a little bit more important of the three. All three of these components are required for a good golf swing. If the golfer stays in, and swings in balance, then their timing, and control has a base to build on. Balance dictates how fast the golfer can swing the club head. We all know we can swing the club too fast, and rob ourselves of distance, and accuracy. Control to me is having control of the club head/face during the swing. In other words knowing what it is doing during the swing, and rather it's open square, or closed at impact. Also if the swing path to the ball is from outside to in, straight from the back of the ball, or from in side to out. Timing for me is contacting the ball at the correct instance for maximum transfer of power into the back of the ball.

Balance relates to swing speed, which relates to distance. Every golfer has their own balance point that limits them to their own maximum controlled swing speed. Balance in my book, also relates to a golfer's control of the golf club, and being able to time the club face's release into the back of the ball correctly. I don't think timing and control can be achieved with out proper balance. 

Controlling the club face relates to accuracy, and/or to shaping shots as needed. A bad swing with the club face in the right position at impact will still produce a decent ball flight. It's just the opposite with a great swing, with poor control of the club face. A golfer's grip (how they place their hands on the club) has a lot to do with controlling the club head. 

Timing relates to distance, by releasing the golfer's maximum power into the back of the ball, at the correct instance in the down swing. Others might call this the "proper release point". 

And of course there are those golf terms rhythm, and tempo. I suppose they could fall under balance, and timing for the most part. Actually I think they are a better fit in music than they are in the golf swing. :dunno: 

Hobbit; Why we still play after all these years is simple. It's one our current drugs of choice, and we are addicted to it. We also need to continue to justify all the coin we have spent to date on this game, by continuing to play it. Our ROI is important to us. Plus we are quite sure that we are never, ever the worst players on the course at any given time. :laugh:


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m going to take my first prerogative as a new member to this forum to post to a thread other than my own. I just came from the range for the first time in a decade so what I say is purely from a beginner’s point-of-view. The “swing” to me seems a completely awkward and unnatural act. Why else would there be so many back and other injuries, you are mentally forcing your body to do something that it is really not designed to do. Of the options you have given, “Control, Balance, or Timing”, I would say Control. Mental control to repeatedly reproduce the same unnatural swing time after time.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

With all the comments on the golf swing I'm under the impression that each is interconnected, so with out one the others won't fall in to place.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Important*

They are all very important.

I would say balance first because this is where the golf swing starts. Then control and lastly timing. I think good timing will result if you start with great balance and then control.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

the problem is really so hard. sorry, I can not solve it


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

KrudlerAce said:


> They are all very important.
> 
> I would say balance first because this is where the golf swing starts. Then control and lastly timing. I think good timing will result if you start with great balance and then control.


Dave: I've enjoyed trying your teaching from your E-book...good stuff poor student


----------



## tim184 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Balance and Timing*

Balance and Timing are the two most important ... amount of power that will enable you to control and manage your golf swing.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Dave: I've enjoyed trying your teaching from your E-book...good stuff poor student


Ill second that:thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m just a Rook trying to develop a reproducible swing, but I think “control” is the most important part of a consistent swing. Balance, of course; timing, I’m not sure what that means. But, control over your emotions and body, that seems to me what this game is all about.


----------

